# finished my 180!!!!



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Just finished today...got an eheim 2260 loaded with media, and a maxi jet 1200 wit eco mod for more circulation,and added recommended stress zyme, stress coat, and colonize....even got 5 convicts in there...when can I put my 6 pygos in there?? Sooner the better, I'm getting 2 10inchers Saturday. To add to my 4 other 10 inchers


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd say like a week and a half two weeks... That's if you properly want to cycle your tank..large reds are really messy and it would be very easy to get an ammonia spike and lose the reds


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Damnit....I'm buyin 2 pirayas sat, and needed this done weeks ago.
My 4 pygos are in my 120, which needs to house my rhom, so my brandti can take the rhoms old 65 gallon, and everyone will be happy!!! Can't wait....but ya I wanna make sure everything goes smooth in my new 180 pygo tank. I would kill myself if all this work kills my fish....so then don't introduce for 2 weeks? I guess ill try and hold out....well good lookin trigga, appreciate the insight u give me....any other tips feel free to shoot


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

I bought this stuff from the fish store its live bacteria (the good kind) it helps the tank cycle faster but its live 30 buck for my 100 gal so your looking at $60 bucks but its better then losing your fish I dont know if it works but my fish didnt die so it has my vote


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^^ tetra safe start?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

id get some tetra safe start as noted and keep an eye on your params and go for it.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Get safe start and Add some filter media from another established tank.....as much as you can to help get started also.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

So if I buy sum of that tetra safe stuff, I can put every1 in when? I don't have other filter media in my other tanks...just emp 400s runnin right out the box...no accesspries.....


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I hear it works in a few days........you need to add more fish to simulate the bioload of those big ass P's. Also when you add them do not feed them for around a week.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

get the tetra safe start and dump it in ASAP. Let the tank cycle as long as it can with just the cons. I guess if you have to add your p's on saturday, go ahead and do it after a waterchange. I wouldn't recommend it though. As soon as the p's are in, get the cons out to keep the bio load to a minimum.

After you add your p's stay on top of water changes and checking params at least once a day to make sure the ammo hasn't skyrocketed. As soon as you see a trace of nitrite you need to add 1 tablespoon of salt to the tank to fight nitrite poisoning. Only one tablespoon is needed for the whole tank. No reason to over do it. You could even add the salt a bit before the nitrite shows up, but all its there for is the nitrites.

If you arent getting nitrites in 2 or 3 days after putting the Safe Start in, then pull one of the cartridges out of an emp 400's on a different tank that needs it the least and put it in your 2260. That should help the seeding probably more than the safe start, but you'll have to keep an eye on both tanks for a few days.

Most of the time you don't want to go overkill on the water changes, but if your ammo is pegging off of 8ppm your going to have to do some huge ones. Dont feed the p's until the cycle is done. They can wait a week or two, if they're decent sized, for the tank to get ready.

Thats about all I can think of ATM.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks guys....I just want this to work!!!! Id like to wait as long as possible, but I'm spose to buy the pirayas sat. And when I do, if I don't put them in my 180, ill have to put them in my buddys 120 whose been runnin for weeks now, with 5 baby reds....hell have to move them I gues...or can I put them in my 120 where my big boys r now?? Cuz I figured that's 2 small...my caribes are beasts and don't play wit reds...they run sh*t...so I wanted to introdue every1 in the 180 same time....what's best route? And I cant put nething in my 2260 bc its a bitch to switch out of my tank stand...water goes everyyyyyywhere, its a tight fit. So I guess ill b buyin the safe start, then put sum salt in...and wait...but wut u guys think is best bet, with quickest result, with happy living fish?


----------

